# My Christmas gifts for the Prius.



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

In additional to the normal 10k synthetic oil change, I had the alignment checked. Amazingly, at 60,000 miles it is still in adjustment, no need for an alignment. I splurged on the unlimited car washes for $25 a month and put on a set of Used Michelin Premier tires, in the front, for $80 installed. Also picked up a cabin air filter from Amazon for $8.63. I now wish my rear tires were more worn down. Finally, I found a used tire shop that has a lot of Michelins. If you have the chance, get a pair, ride is dramatically improved.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I bought a brand new Prius two at the end of May, it’s a great car. Great gas mileage, holds the road great and comfortable ride. I’ve had no issue with this car thus far. It has low maintenance requirements, passengers love the car and it has a 10 year bumper to bumper warranty including tire and rim protection, free oil changes and unlimited car washes.


----------

